# Printing Posts



## rabbithutch (Aug 1, 2013)

Maybe this feature is already incorporated into SMF, but I haven't found it yet.

Is there a way print an individual post and/or thread of posts available to members?  I know about the capabilities in Windows, but I'm hoping that there is (or could be) a button added that would say "Print This Post" and/or "Print This Thread," maybe in this area:













SMF Options.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Aug 1, 2013






 I print my recipes and wedge the page under my cabinet door when prepping and cooking, for easy reference.

TIA


----------



## chef willie (Aug 1, 2013)

Hear ya on the print-outs. I usually keep my word processor on in the background. If I see something for now or later I do the cut & paste thing, bump up the font size and save the doc to my desktop to printout or file for later.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm not aware of a print feature from SMF. I usually copy and paste into Microsoft One Note. 

Another option is to highlight the text, then right click and select print.


----------

